# potassium nitrate



## bigpagoda (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello, 
I've been looking for a good source of potassium nitrate for making some nitric acid. Unfortunately all the hardware and garden stores around here mostly carry urea-based fertilizers or worse something only a chemist would know how to say. Would anyone venture to offer up a brand name that they have used so I could call around to find some. Thanks


----------



## Shark (Jun 4, 2016)

Spectracide Stump Remover is potassium nitrate. Around $7 pound at Lowe's. For making nitric acid, I prefer soda of nitrate (Hi-Yield soda of nitrate fertilizer). Four pounds for around $7 at most Ace hardware stores and many farm stores. The soda of nitrate seems to produce a bit more acid by volume, and the salts from potassium nitrate can can cause some real headaches as well as trap a good bit of acid in them.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 4, 2016)

Shark said:


> Spectracide Stump Remover is potassium nitrate. Around $7 pound at Lowe's. For making nitric acid, I prefer soda of nitrate (Hi-Yield soda of nitrate fertilizer). Four pounds for around $7 at most Ace hardware stores and many farm stores. The soda of nitrate seems to produce a bit more acid by volume, and the salts from potassium nitrate can can cause some real headaches as well as trap a good bit of acid in them.



If you keep a check online at ebay you can sometimes find some even better pricing. 

Or you can go to Dudadiesel website and buy at a larger volume for even better pricing if you know you will be using any amount of quantity.

http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=%22sodium+nitrate%22


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 5, 2016)

> Or you can go to Dudadiesel website and buy at a larger volume for even better pricing if you know you will be using any amount of quantity.


Last week I received 20# of sodium nitrate from them; I paid $50.02, ($2.50/#), and that included the $18.04 for shipping. 8) 

Phil


----------



## Mtaylor141 (Oct 13, 2016)

What's a good recipe for making nitric with that stump remover ?


----------



## butcher (Oct 13, 2016)

First, I would study safety, then search using different key-words like poor-mans nitric acid, NaNO3 + H2SO4, and Homemade nitric acid...
Follow the guide to the forum, see the general reaction list.
Understand the dangers and dealing with waste...


----------

